# Duda para amplificador para subwoofer



## wito (Ene 28, 2009)

Hola buenos dias

pues mi duda es si este amplificador de sonido profesional pyle pt1100

"www.masquesonido.com/tienda-a/pt1100/ficha/-PT1100-1000-WATS-%C2%A1OFERTON!.html" , es eficiente en calidad y potencia para mover un subwoofer de 500 rms a 4ohm, con un previo para el subowoofer.

tengo una etapa hifi 100+100, para unas columnas de 3 vias + el amplificador pro para el sub, tendria algun tipo de problema al mezclar pro con hifi?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 28, 2009)

para la primera pregunta, no conozco el equipo.
para la segunda. necesitarias un buen pre operacional con filtro para graves (frecuencias menores a 250Hz) y para realzarlas t recomiendo un buen BassBooster (posteo abajo).

por ultimo las palabras o siglas "pro"y "hifi", entre otras solo estan en los equipos para indicar si son de alta fidelidad, etc.

es simple publicidad.


----------



## bachi (Ene 28, 2009)

Cual de los dos debería ser de mas potencia para no dañar ninguno de los dos?

El amplificador o el parlante (subwoofer) o los dos deben de ser potencias iguales?

Que sugieren ustedes?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2009)

bachi dijo:
			
		

> Cual de los dos debería ser de mas potencia para no dañar ninguno de los dos?
> 
> El amplificador o el parlante (subwoofer) o los dos deben de ser potencias iguales?
> 
> ...



Leé acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28926.html

Saludos!


----------



## wito (Ene 29, 2009)

hola, buenos dias

entra aca y veras el amplificador "www.masquesonido.com/tienda-a/pt1100/ficha/-PT1100-1000-WATS-%C2%A1OFERTON!.html"

referente al previo, tengo uno que me da un corte de 20 a 150 hz, suficiente para el sub. es este http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_altavoces/SupraSub/Filtro.html

he estado leyendo el post se sobrealimentacion y me he quedado con mas dudas aun. 

Yo tengo la experiencia de con los graves "desconarlos" yo lo llamo asi, por que la bobina se sale del cono y se queda el altavoz super duro porque la bobina se ha salido del recorrido y no ha vuelto ha entrar.
y este ultimo grave que tengo es un sub de car audio, de 500 rms doble bobina, lo estuve probando con dos etapas de 500 rms, una por bobina, hasta que empezo a oler a quemado, pero aguanta 1000 wats, durante 2 o 3 minutos sin problemas. resultado ahora cuando lo pongo muy elevado suena la bobina, "es como si tuviese una pelotita de metal dentro del cono"

para mi es mejor llevar una dif de 10% a 20% del amplificador al altavoz. si el sub es de 100w ponerle un amplificador de 120 wat, para menor distorsion, pero cuidado no te pases dandole, para eso llevas los watt max, mi subwoofer es de 500rms-1500 wat max.


----------



## juanma (Ene 29, 2009)

wito dijo:
			
		

> referente al previo, tengo uno que me da un corte de 20 a 150 hz, suficiente para el sub. es este http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_altavoces/SupraSub/Filtro.html
> ....
> Yo tengo la experiencia de con los graves "desconarlos" yo lo llamo asi, por que la bobina se sale del cono y se queda el altavoz super duro porque la bobina se ha salido del recorrido y no ha vuelto ha entrar....



Me imagino que abras leido bien lo que esta en rojo:



			
				PCPAudio dijo:
			
		

> *ADVERTENCIA*: Este filtro *NO* es adecuado para cajas bass-reflex, y su uso garantiza la destrucción del altavoz debido a que se superará el límite de excursión máxima.



Saludos


----------



## wito (Ene 29, 2009)

Si, si por supuesto.

Ademas tengo el proyecto del cajon para el 15" en cerrado, y he estado hablando con pablo crespo, el chaval de pcpaudio. y me ha comentado que este amplificador no va a dar mucha potencia y mucho menos calidad.

voy a estudiar otra propuesta que me ha hecho, gracias de todos modos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 29, 2009)

La cosa es asi.

señal de audio (baja) pasa por el fitro, pasa por el bass booster y luego va al amplificador.

el amplificador debe poder amplificar frecuencias bajas.

el parlante o suma de parlantes, debe ser minimo 20% mas potente que el amplificador.

si el amplificador es de 100watts el parlante o suma de parlantes debe dar minimo 120watts.


----------



## wito (Ene 29, 2009)

si el amplificador, bueno en este caso la etapa es de 100+100 rms a 8ohm , el subwoofer es un doble bobina de 500 rms a 4 ohm, lo que seria igual a 250 wats a 8 ohm por bovina, aun le sobran 150 wats por bovina mas los de pico.


----------



## edwindj (Sep 28, 2009)

alguien tiene informaciónrmacio de una amplificador pyle pta1000, necesito saber que transistores utiliza y solicito alguna foto del amplificador interiormente. gracias les agradesco


----------



## dexterqsc (Mar 12, 2014)

compañero DJ DRACO disculpe, en el circuito que usted posteo que significa +4.5 en los pines 3 y 5 del integrado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2014)

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañero DJ DRACO disculpe, en el circuito que usted posteo que significa +4.5 en los pines 3 y 5 del integrado.



Ese esquema seguramente se diseño para ser empleado con una batería de *9V*, los *4,5V* salen de hacer un divisor resistivo que dan esa tensión para polarizar las entradas (+) de los integrados.


----------



## dexterqsc (Mar 13, 2014)

compañero pero es que aqui solo se trata de un solo integrado y los pines 3 y 5 de este integrado son +in.que divisor resistivo deberia traer?

si no estoy mal estos dos pines deberian de ir a tierra o me equivoco? si es asi porfavor hechenme una manito con este circuito. gracias


----------

